# The centerpiece of your collection.



## jericho941 (Jul 28, 2011)

What is OR what would you like to be the centerpiece of your handgun collection?

I'm not looking for bbq guns or safe queens. However, one that may be pulled out at a BBQ. I'm looking for a "mostly" stock handgun. One that is sexy, without having to be dressed to the nines. One that is fired occasionally. One that is reliable and accurate. One that will provoke envy from friends, family and firing range fans. One that you will be proud to hand down when that time comes. 

All with a price tag in the $500 - $1500 range.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

What up Jericho941 (Your avatar of Cowboy Bebop is cool, I love that show! Makes me wanna jericho like Spike)

My centerpiece is my USP-C 9mm, its my most expensive gun I own, and also the one I will be CCW, however the gun I would pull out at home would be my glock 17.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Prettiest gun I own. Meaning, it's well used, gets dirty and never sees the inside of a safe, because it's always on my hip or at a training session. No safe queen here.








This was after a three day Magpul Dynamics class. I think it looks prettier when it's a little dirty. hehe


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mine is a Smith & Wesson 68-2 CHP .38, bought it from the CHP officer who had it from the day in hit the dept till the day it was retired. Its in excellent condition and not overstamped.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine is a very old wheelgun I retired, was my pop's. After the abuse I put it through it's a safe queen............did I just say that? Ya this one earned it. The rest of mine are red-headed.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

my grandfathers service revolver. 357 smith and wesson.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*My centerpiece is a pair of pistols,,,*

My CZ-75B in 9mm,,,
Her kid sister CZ-75B Kadet in .22 LR.










These Czech ladies are my very favorites today,,,
Tomorrow it could be my Italian ladies,,
Beretta 85BB and Beretta 87FS,,,
Alessia and Allegra.










Aarond


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

mine is a s&w model 27 4-inch nickel revolver from their classic collection and has just recently been achived by smith which is their term for we don't make it any more. retail was 1193.00 certain distributors still have some like camfour in mass but your dealer will have to get it for you.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no favorite, I enjoy all of mine.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I have several to "show off". But, *"The One"* is my mountain/wilderness hiking gun.

Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull.
All stainless, 2 1/2 inch super snubby with Magna-Ported barrel and front Tritium night sight.
This is 44 ounces of a *"manly"* combo.
Galco tan leather holster and cartridge belt.

Fun to show to friends, even more fun to have them shoot it for the first time. :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I like all of the ones I currently have. If I ever get really flush, though, I think a Wilson CQB 1911 would be a nice piece for my little arsenal. I'll never have a safe queen, though. Anything I own is going to be taken out and fired from time to time.


----------



## jericho941 (Jul 28, 2011)

"I like all of the ones I currently have. If I ever get really flush, though, I think a Wilson CQB 1911 would be a nice piece for my little arsenal. I'll never have a safe queen, though. Anything I own is going to be taken out and fired from time to time."

Amen to that, FNISHR.


----------



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if it meets your minimum price, but my "centerpiece" is the IMI Baby Eagle in the 9mm. It is accurate, well balanced, low recoil, flawless in it's performance no matter what loads I put through it, fits very comfortably in my hand, fit and finish are excellent. I just picked up a Walther PPK/S in the .380 that I am shooting now to break it in, but the I just love shooting the Baby Eagle.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I would have to say my Glock G20SF followed closely by my G21SF RTF2.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to say my Smith&Wesson .460 magnum revolver


----------



## wwwprof (Jul 27, 2011)

Toss up between my Beretta 92FS INOX or my Beretta Cheetah 84 Two-Tone that I made into a "Black Tie".


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm luck enough to have several center pieces ...

And I'm fickle .. sometimes it my Kimber's .. other times my Sig's ... other times ... oh well you get the picture. :mrgreen:

Right this minute it's probably my Sig P226 X5. I've got .40 & 9mm barrels for it.










By the way none of my guns are safe queens ...

If I own 'em ... I shoot 'em.

:smt1099


----------

